# Pie Chart of Psychoactive Drugs



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

I've posted this in numerous places and thought it might go in the medication forum. Also just switched servers and am trying to figure out where half my stuff went, lol.










I wish I could enlarge this further, but wherever I got it from, this was the quality it was ... gives you a sense or where "Dissociatives" fall -- DXM, Ketamine, PCP, etc. overlap with depressants (alcohol is one) and hallucinogens (LSD is one).


----------



## addd (Apr 13, 2011)

5-HT2A receptor agonists (phenetylamines, tryptamines, lysergamids), called also classical psychedelics should fall into between stimulants and hallucinogens, although I never tried dopaminergics like amphetamine, I'm sure that psychedelics are much stronger stimulants than them, I think nothing can be stronger than having million of thoughts in one time.

There is much better version of this chart on Polish wikipedia here, names of substances are almost the same as in English, so I think it's not hard to understand.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

addd said:


> 5-HT2A receptor agonists (phenetylamines, tryptamines, lysergamids), called also classical psychedelics should fall into between stimulants and hallucinogens, although I never tried dopaminergics like amphetamine, I'm sure that psychedelics are much stronger stimulants than them, I think nothing can be stronger than having million of thoughts in one time.
> 
> There is much better version of this chart on Polish wikipedia here, names of substances are almost the same as in English, so I think it's not hard to understand.


The Polish version is excellent, but in my poorly focused chart the phenetylamines and tryptamines do fall in the proper place.

I've tried to upload a better chart I just found this forum doesn't accept a .bmp -- working on it. Look at 7 O'clock and 9 o'clock in the pink circle.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

This is slightly different, forgot now what the Polish one looked like ... is this about the same ... it's a bit easier to read. The Polish chart seems to have more information. Can't find it with an English translation, but you're correct it's pretty easy to figure the words.


----------

